# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Techinical section

## stbartshopper

Both stickeys may still apply but a lot can change technology wise in 8 and 7 yrs. respectively for the two stickys in this section.
AJEK opportunity?

----------


## JEK

I update as required, but little has changed when it comes to posting photos correctly.

----------

